# MTA mit dynamischer IP möglich?

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hallo zusammen

Ich betreibe meinen Gentoo Webserver hinter einem NAT Router welcher halbdynamisch  :Smile:  (halb deswegen, weil ich zwar ne dynamische IP habe, diese sich aber seit April nicht geändert hat!) seine Adresse vom Provider holt. Da es wie gesagt keine fixe IP ist habe ich mir bei DynDns den Custom DNS zugelgt. So weit, so gut.

Da ich dort nun auch meine MX Records verwalten könnte und ich eigentlich schon gerne meinen eigenen Mailserver betreiben würde, habe ich mir heute das Postfix Buch von O'Reilly zugelegt. Auch so weit, so gut.

Nun habe ich jedoch einige Aussagen gelesen, welche mich ein wenig beunruhigen:

- Mail-Exchanger können keine Aliases sein (...sondern sollen einen A Record besitzen).

- ...viele Sites verlangen mittlerweile, dass die Clients, die die Verbindung herstellen, gültige PTR-Records zu ihren Adressen besitzen.

Und das bereitet mir irgendwie Kopfschmerzen  :Sad:  . Denn der PTR-Record meiner IP zeigt ja nicht auf meine Domäne sondern auf den DSL Zugang bei meinem Provider.  Und auch den A Record kriege ich so nicht hin, weil der auf matse.ch zeigt, wohingegen der Rechnername ares.matse.ch lautet. Ares ist jedoch nicht explizit über das Netz erreichbar sondern nur einige Ports welche vom NAT Router an ares weitergeschlauft werden.

Heisst das nun für mich, dass ich mir den Mailserver abschminken kann? Und wenn ja,  gibt es dann irgend eine Alternative (auch kostenpflichtige) um z.B. mit stigmata_ch@matse.ch eine Mail empfangen/versenden zu können?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## py-ro

Nabend,

empfangen von Mails sollte das kleinere Problem sein, das sollte gehen.

Mal davon abgesehen, dass dir Mails verloren gehen können, falls sich dochmal deine IP ändert und die Einträge im DNS Cache der diversen Server noch nicht aktualisiert sind und dann nicht oftgenug versuchen zuzustellen.

Nur beim Senden wirds schwierig, da dann lieber per smtp auth über den Provider Server relayen, sonst greifen tatsächlich die ganzen Einschränkungen.

Allerdings solltest du den nicht unsignifikanten Traffic durch zustellversuche an deinen MTA bedenken, wenn ich mir meine Logs zwischendurch im debugin Modus ansehe wird mir da ganz anders.

Volumen mässig vielleicht nicht soviel, aber die Anzahl kann Zeitweise schonmal ganz schön ansteigen, trotz das die meisten anfragen sofort abgebrochen werden.

Alternativ könntest dir ja so ein Minihosting teil mit EMail Adressen zulegen, wenn es nur um deine Eigenen EMail Adressen geht.

Ich hoffe, ich habe zu dieser späten Stunde nicht zuviel Müll geschrieben.   :Embarassed: 

Bye

Py

----------

## mr_elch

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Nabend,
> 
> empfangen von Mails sollte das kleinere Problem sein, das sollte gehen.
> 
> Mal davon abgesehen, dass dir Mails verloren gehen können, falls sich dochmal deine IP ändert und die Einträge im DNS Cache der diversen Server noch nicht aktualisiert sind und dann nicht oftgenug versuchen zuzustellen.
> ...

 

Genau so isses. Versenden wird teilweise auch gehen, aber eben nur teilweise. Grund dafür ist, daß viele Provider die kompletten IP-Bereiche von Dial-In Usern gesperrt haben (wegen massivem SPAM Aufkommen). Du solltest die Mails daher (wie py-ro schon empfohlen hat) über den entsprechenden Provider verschicken, oder einen anderen Mailprovider bemühen, der Dir einen Relaying Mailserver (meist kostenpflichtig) zur Verfügung stellt. Dann kannst Du Mails mit jedem beliebigen Absender verschicken. Aber auch damit gibts teilweise Probleme: GMX deklariert z.B. Mails mit gmx-Absender-Adresse immer als Spam, wenn sie nicht über Ihre eigenen Mailserver verschickt wurden.

----------

## kurt

hallo STiGMaTa,

wiso machst du es nicht einfach indem du fixe ip nimmst, dann wird beim provider auch der port 25 offen sein in beide richtungen.

swisscom, sunrise etc. wollen an dir auch wass verdienen insbesonder wenn du ein mx eintrag willst.

alternative ist green bei dennen gibts für greenDSL kunden mips 4 für Fr. 20.--/Monat 

damit lassen sich 2 server im internet betreiben und ist auch die mindest anforderung von der switch für eigene dns server.

gruss

kurt

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich würd mir eine Adresse mit 10mb Mail-Speicher holen. Kostet nicht die Welt und du kannst mit IMAP alles machen was du magst.

Mein Bruder hat so eine und er kann 10 Echte Adressen und unendlich virtuelle erstellen.

Sollte das einfachste sein.

Tobi

----------

## cryptosteve

Wie weit soll man denn in der heutigen Zeit mit 10mb kommen? Ich betreibe meinen eigenen Mailserver und mein Maildir ist derzeit ~625mb groß. Da liegt nicht besonders viel drin, halt einige Mailinglisten mit normaler Haltezeit, ein paar Mailanhänge und ein paar sicherungswürdige Maildateien. 

Ich denke, in Ratschlag auf ein Mailpostfach mit 1GB ist jedenfalls näherliegend als eines mit 10mb.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Wie weit soll man denn in der heutigen Zeit mit 10mb kommen? Ich betreibe meinen eigenen Mailserver und mein Maildir ist derzeit ~625mb groß. Da liegt nicht besonders viel drin, halt einige Mailinglisten mit normaler Haltezeit, ein paar Mailanhänge und ein paar sicherungswürdige Maildateien. 
> 
> Ich denke, in Ratschlag auf ein Mailpostfach mit 1GB ist jedenfalls näherliegend als eines mit 10mb.

 

Naja, aber du kannst es ja dann mit einem Mail-Client ganz einfach abfragen, du umgehst nur das Aufsetzen eines Mail-Servers.

BTW: Mein web.de Account hat auch nur 10Mb. Wenn große Dateien kommen, sollen die Leute das direkt auf meinen FTP-Server schieben.

Tobi

----------

## cryptosteve

Tjo, 75% meiner Mailpartner wissen nicht, was ein ftp-Account ist und wenn sie es wüßten, wüßten sie nicht, wie man dort etwas raufschieben kann.  :Smile: 

Ansonsten habe ich den Mailanbieter noch nicht gefunden, der alle meine Wünsche und Anforderungen erfüllt und mittlerweile habe ich auch keinen Grund mehr zu suchen. Ich habe seinerzeit auch mit meinem MTA hinter einer dynamischen Adresse angefangen. Keine schöne Lösung, aber es geht.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

@py-ro

 *Quote:*   

> empfangen von Mails sollte das kleinere Problem sein, das sollte gehen. Mal davon abgesehen, dass dir Mails verloren gehen können, falls sich dochmal deine IP ändert[...]

 

Hmm.. das wäre für mich vertretbar. 

 *Quote:*   

> Nur beim Senden wirds schwierig, da dann lieber per smtp auth über den Provider Server relayen[...]

 

Ja, ich glaube auch fast, dass dies der einzige Weg sein wird.

@mr_elch

Danke für die Info. das mit GMX wusste ich gar nicht.

@kurt

Nunja, ich benutze kein ADSL für meinen Zugang (ist alles zu langsam). Und für eine fixe IP bräuchte ich einen Business Account welcher pro Monat 5x soviel kosten würde wie bisher. Und nur wegen eines Mailservers den Provider wechseln möchte ich eigentlich nicht.

@Finswimmer/Steve`

Wie gesagt, es geht eher um die Machbarkeit als um eine simple Lösung. Ich könnte natürlich das ganze Mailing bei irgend einem Anbieter machen, der Lerneffekt wäre dann aber gleich Null.

@all

Ich denke, dass ich wohl für den Anfang mit smtp Auth über meinen Provider vorlieb nehmen muss und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt dann einmal weiter sehen werde  :Wink: 

Vielen Dank für euren Input.

STiGMaTa_ch

----------

## cryptosteve

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> @Finswimmer/Steve`
> 
> Wie gesagt, es geht eher um die Machbarkeit als um eine simple Lösung. Ich könnte natürlich das ganze Mailing bei irgend einem Anbieter machen, der Lerneffekt wäre dann aber gleich Null.
> 
> 

 

Aus dem gleichen Grund habe ich es damals auch gemacht, ich habe viel gelernt und heute läuft der Mailserver auf einem dedizierten Server. Probiere es ruhig auf, passe aber auf, dass Du kein offenes Mailrelay baust.

----------

## Silicoid

Kleiner Tipp noch:

Schaudir auf jeden Fall den mail-filter/policyd-weight an.

Hält zum doch einiges an SPAM weg. Du kannst dir dann auch gleich ein Beispiel daran nehmen, was du so beachten solltest, wenn du mal ne Feste IP hast und Mails verschicken willst.

Und damit du mal grobe Zahlen hast und verstehst, warum SPAM ein wirkliches Problem ist.

Verseinsserver mit ca 1100 Domains. 

```

Mails in den letzten 24h Rejected:  866632

Mails in den letzten 24h Empfangen:  32225 

Mails in den letzten 24h Versendet:   3688

```

Seit ca. einem Monat ist was SPAM angeht die Hölle los. Die Anzahl der Rejected Mails ist fast um das 4fache angestiegen.

----------

## Marlo

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich denke, dass ich wohl für den Anfang mit smtp Auth über meinen Provider vorlieb nehmen muss und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt dann einmal weiter sehen werde 
> 
> 

 

Seit Jahren habe ich einen privaten Mailserver über Dyndns im Betrieb. Empfangen, senden, weiterleiten!

Geht hervoragend. In der Zeit habe ich 3 mal den Provider gewechselt, ohne negativen Erfahrungen.

Bau deinen Server, es wird schon gehen.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## sschlueter

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Mal davon abgesehen, dass dir Mails verloren gehen können, falls sich dochmal deine IP ändert

 

Nabend,

ich weiss nicht, obs schon jemand angemerkt hat (hab den Thread grad nur quergelesen), aber die Mails landen in diesem Fall eventuell bei einem Fremden. Allein das würde mich schon davon abhalten, einen MTA mit dynamischer Adresse zu betreiben.

----------

## kurt

debenbei bei green gibts auch vdsl 15000, kommen wir zu deinem eigentlichen problem

du hast vergessen dich zu informieren bevor du deinen vdsl provider ausgewählt hast.

man könnte fast meinen du hast geiz ist geil und die hübschen augen der verkäuferin gewählt bei der provider wahl.

gruss

kurt

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *kurt wrote:*   

> debenbei bei green gibts auch vdsl 15000, kommen wir zu deinem eigentlichen problem
> 
> du hast vergessen dich zu informieren bevor du deinen vdsl provider ausgewählt hast.
> 
> man könnte fast meinen du hast geiz ist geil und die hübschen augen der verkäuferin gewählt bei der provider wahl.
> ...

 

Soso... meinst du. Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Als ich meine Provider gewählt habe hat ADSL (Ja, ich weiss schon das du vom jetzigen VDSL sprichst) noch gar niemand angeboten. Von Verkäufern (oder Verkäuferinen) ganz zu schweigen, da musste man sich noch selber darum kümmern. 

Nur weil du green fixiert bist, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass andere da auch hin müssen. Ach und noch etwas. Bevor du nochmals jemandem unterstellst er hätte sich nicht informiert...

Green bietet das VDSL Angebot erst sein Juli an. Ich profitiere seit Februar von einem 10000er Angebot.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *sschlueter wrote:*   

>  *py-ro wrote:*   Mal davon abgesehen, dass dir Mails verloren gehen können, falls sich dochmal deine IP ändert 
> 
> Nabend,
> 
> ich weiss nicht, obs schon jemand angemerkt hat (hab den Thread grad nur quergelesen), aber die Mails landen in diesem Fall eventuell bei einem Fremden. Allein das würde mich schon davon abhalten, einen MTA mit dynamischer Adresse zu betreiben.

 

Das wird eher ein kleines Problem sein

- Erstens müsste der Fremde just einen MTA am laufen haben.

- Zweitens müsste der Fremde den MTA auch so konfiguriert haben, dass er Mails für die Domäne entgegen nimmt.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## sschlueter

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> - Erstens müsste der Fremde just einen MTA am laufen haben.
> 
> - Zweitens müsste der Fremde den MTA auch so konfiguriert haben, dass er Mails für die Domäne entgegen nimmt.
> 
> 

 

Ja, stimmt, auf diese beiden Ideen kann ein Angreifer unmöglich kommen   :Razz: 

Nix für ungut, ich finds halt nur immer wichtig, diesen Einwand zu nennen   :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *sschlueter wrote:*   

> Nix für ungut, ich finds halt nur immer wichtig, diesen Einwand zu nennen  

 

Definitiv. Als ich mit Linux/Unix angefangen habe, habe ich grundsätzlich ein root-tail laufen lassen und mir so angeguckt, was gegen die Firewall prasselt. Ich empfand es nach meinem Umstieg von Windows zunächst als Kontrollverlust, dass das rote Icon der Firewall nicht mehr aufblinkt, wenn irgendwas dagegenrennt. Da sind mir dann schon ab und zu mal Mailzustellungsversuche untergekommen. Den MTA aufzusetzen und alles anzunehmen, was reinkommt, ist dann nur noch halb so wild.

Und ja, es handelt sich natürlich zunächst um einen theoretischen Fall .... was aber nicht heißt, dass er nicht vorkommen kann. 

Zur Not kann man ja aber auch klein anfangen und erstmal nur seine Wegwerfadresse selbst hosten und den Hauptmailverkehr noch beim professionellen Provider belassen.

----------

## kurt

schon mal angeschaut http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dynamic_DNS_with_EveryDNS

oder 

freedns.afraid.org

www.everydns.net

www.dyndns.com

www.zoneedit.com

gruss

kurt

----------

